# Sabinillas - School advice...



## L.T. (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi all,

My husband, myself and two children currently rent in Santa Margarita and our two children are in local Spanish school in La Linea. We are looking to rent in Sabinillas from beginning of December. 

My question is about Spanish schools in Sabinillas. My children are 9 and 10, currently in school with Spanish lessons after school to help them learn more quickly. 

Has anyone recently had their children attend the local schools - did they settle well/welcomed by the staff and Spanish children and are there any non Spanish children attending?

We would also be looking for Spanish tuition for them to continue their learning - either through school if available or privately. 

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated. As much as they are settled at their current school we would like to relocate to Sabinillas and get them settled before the transition to high school. I believe it would be the start of January - the new term before they could move schools. 

Thanks


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm just down the road in Guadiaro (or up the road from La Linea). I suspect the local school in Sabinillas will not be much different from La Linea. The Guadiaro primary was very helpful at all times, and the local kids nice and welcoming. The proportion of foreign kids is very high in Guadiaro - not so much one nationality as more like the UN, and they all seem to use English as their common language rather than Spanish.

Not sure what proportion in Sabinillas, but would be surprised if none. The level of English spoken by the Spanish in and around La Linea always seems comparatively high to me, so only difference might be the amount of English the Spanish kids speak, which is not very much (my kid has played for two football teams in the area, Taraguilla and Castellar, and not one word of English spoken by any of the kids there - whereas when we play Balon Linense in La Linea I hear some English being spoken at times).


----------



## L.T. (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks very much replying and your comments as any advice on people living there or nearby is appreciated. We are just starting to look for rentals now. Bumped into a lovely Irish lady today in Sabinillas and her children are attending school there since December and settled in well.


----------



## G.D (Apr 23, 2018)

*School Update*

Just wondering how you progressed your school enquiries, my wife and 9 year old son are considering moving to Spain somewhere between Guardiaro / Duquesa our decision will be finding a suitable state school.
Our son has just started Spanish lessons home tuition but obviously this is not going to give him fluency to feel totally at home, could you recommend any state schools in the area have a blend of English & Spanish to enable the transition to be slightly easier.

He is also football & tennis mad so hopefully the children at these schools participate in these activities.

Appreciate sharing your experiences.

Thanks


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I always get a bit anxious when I read these type of posts. I understand entirely how you are thinking and don't wish to upset you but I think you might need to do some more research regarding education here in Spain. 
I might be wrong but I don't think you will find a state funded English/ Spanish school. Imagine how people in UK would react to Polish/ English schools funded by UK taxpayers. Having said I may need to be corrected. As far as I know bilingual schools will be fee paying. If you can find one and you are happy with that go for it.

Your son will be on the edge of suitability for progressing with peers his own age. He should learn enough in a year or two to fend for himself. The problem could be that if you dont speak Spanish you won't be able to help him with the large amount of homework and preparation for tests which are the staple of the state system.

The system is very different from the uk I am afraid. My son came at the same age and has been at school for nearly 2 years. He has settled in so far as he can do everything himself and has some friends but he still hates it. Incidentally he now achieves the best notes in the class!!. He has no English speaking friends which is a plus and minus. He didn't have to repeat as his mum speaks Spanish and sacrificed a lot of her free time trying to help him when his Spanish was too weak.

All in all it has been terribly hard on him and although he appears ok I think it traumatised him a bit. He constantly tells me that he wants to return to the UK when he is 17 so I guess we will have to see.

So think hard about what you are doing and don't believe all the lazy cliches like your child is a sponge and it will all be easy sailing. If you can do that and try and prepare yourselves it will be okay. Good luck


----------



## G.D (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the honest feedback, its good to have a realistic outlook. I will do some more research but as much is international school could be the answer the costs over 7/8 years could be a challenge!


----------



## L.T. (Sep 22, 2017)

My children just changed schools from La Linea to Sabinillas Primary three weeks ago after Easter break as there were spaces in their school years. Early days but they are enjoying it so far. 

In previous school my daughter played with an English girl as many of the Spanish girls in her class were not so accomodating and this seems to be the case here so far but it's early days and she is shy approaching others. My son played with Spanish boys in his previous class and here the English and Spanish boys in his class play together.. We are hoping they will integrate more as they settle...

We have being paying for daily tuition after school for homework help and Spanish language. They would not be able to do homework and constant exams without this help and they are passing the exams.

They enjoy living in Spain and we go out a lot more at night as a family and stay up later during summer months. When pushed they say they prefer living here but miss the Scottish school system - more breaks and far less homework/exams and they don't like how the Spanish teachers shout a lot as they didn't in UK...

If you are thinking of Manilva area I would join facebook chat groups 'Manilva Coffee Chat' and 'Schools Notice Board' for schools advice in the area..

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## G.D (Apr 23, 2018)

We have just returned from 7 years in Australia but struggling with UK for various reasons, Spain is appealing as its close to UK, for my wife and I we don't foresee major problems for my son I am concerned with the integration, thanks for the note, I hope all goes well for you. I will check out the groups you have mentioned.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

For my part I feel integration to some degree depends on the parents. If you continue to live a British lifestyle then I think it makes it harder for your children to adapt. Eating at British times, watching British TV , socialising with Brits probably keeps your kids slightly isolated and makes it hard for them to identify with the Spanish culture. I guess it's up to you. My Spanish friend always comments on the way us Brits remain chans .


----------

